# Best Bach St Matthew Passion recording with OVPP approach?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have four recordings of St Matthew Passion and I am now looking for a reduced choir performance using OVPP Rifkin approach. Do you know a recommended recording?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

There are as far as I know three different versions.

*Mc Creesh*

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG+Archiv/4742002

*Butt*

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Linn/CKD313

and

*Kuijken*

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Challenge+Classics/CC72357

I own all these, but do not (yet) know them well enough to be able to offer reliable advice. 
This situation is going to change in relation to the upcoming easter.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi premont. Thank you for your reply. I own John Butt/Dunedin Consort and McCreesh could be another interesting one to add to my collection. I see that Kuijken uses a similar vocal cast that is using in his cantata cycle. It would be amazing to read your comments about this version.


----------

